

Twilio Contest Entry - PhoneSimon - jazzychad
http://jazzychad.com/phonesimon/

======
mcav
That's awesome fun.

Tip: Try to hear the intervals -- the lower pitch distinguishes between rows,
while the higher pitch distinguishes between columns. If you can learn to
differentiate between the two pitches, it's easier to map it to the different
numbers.

~~~
jazzychad
Yep, that's my strategy. The hardest part is getting the first number. After
that distinguishing changes in intervals makes it easier. Congrats on getting
two scores of 8 on Insane. Sure you're not cheating? :)

~~~
mcav
No, not cheating. I play [jazz] piano, so I'm used to hearing intervals and
stuff (Useful when comping for solos). So I visualize it like this:

    
    
       Lower tone: Eb, F, or G
       Upper tone:  C, D, or E
    

So as the note's played, I tried to visualize what keys I'd have to hit on the
piano to make the same noise. Also, i put the phone on speakerphone so that I
can look at the digits while they play back.

The middle combinations are the toughest, because if you don't have a good
bearing on where the previous pitch is, it's easy to get disoriented.

------
domodomo
Boy, it's really hard when you are using a digital phone system where all the
beeps you hear back are identical =\

------
dmor
Fun use of Twilio! I'm trying to keep up with fastest963 on the leaderboard
but this is tough

~~~
jazzychad
Yes, it really turned out to be more challenging than I anticipated. I'll be
surprised if anyone can score 5 or more on the insane level. It was really fun
learning about DTMF tones, though.

~~~
catch23
seems like this thing would be pretty easy to automate (aka cheating). Fire up
an asterisk box and have it record, decipher, and play back the tones!

~~~
marcus
That seems like an awfully complicated way of doing it, why not use a digital
voice recorder (your pc/cellphone) to record each set of beeps and play it
back.

~~~
furyg3
Tried it, didn't work. I do have a crappy phone (though the digital recorder
is quite good).

------
jeffiel
I didn't do well. I was trying to speak DTMF back to it :(

